# Boss tgs800 forsale (western Mass)$2000



## Plowerik (Nov 5, 2015)

i have a boss tgs 800 for sale, I used it 4-5 times last season only, got a new truck and did not install the wire harness on the new truck. Just didn’t use it enough. Not sure if the wiring harness is vehicle specific but it came off of a gm 2500. Pm for contact info.


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi I see it’s been a couple years just checking if u sold it I’m in central Massachusetts ???


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Guy posted it 11/13/17 and hasn't been logged on since 12/20/18, he has 2 post and doubt you'll here back from him...…









Early bird gets the worm.....


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

BUFF said:


> Guy posted it 11/13/17 and hasn't been logged on since 12/20/18, he has 2 post and doubt you'll here back from him...…
> View attachment 199473
> 
> 
> Early bird gets the worm.....


agree...OP hasn't been back in over a year and this thread is over 2 years old. closing it out and OP can contact me if still available


----------

